# The Clean-Up: How to properly clean Lye container for reuse?



## Confused_Penguin (Jan 12, 2015)

How do you clean the container you mixed lye and water in safely and properly so that the container can be reused?


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 12, 2015)

I just rinse it really well with warm water and let air dry. If I've used liquid beside water, I'll wash with dish soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2015)

I rinse it really well, then wash with dish soap and rinse again and dry it.


----------



## Susie (Jan 12, 2015)

Rinse well(lots of cold water for me), wash, dry.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Jan 12, 2015)

I heard neutralizing the lye in the container by adding vinegar helps, then washing it off regularly afterwards. Does that really help?

I think I'm just overly paranoid. You guys just say rinse and dry I thought it would be a complicated process haha


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2015)

Confused_Penguin said:


> I heard neutralizing the lye in the container by adding vinegar helps, then washing it off regularly afterwards. Does that really help?
> 
> I think I'm just overly paranoid. You guys just say rinse and dry I thought it would be a complicated process haha


 
We are saying to rinse and wash.  Even rinsing in hot water will work.  However, I find the soap helps with any greasiness.   As for vinegar, it's really not necessary.   I do use vinegar on occasion to clean my counters but not because of soapmaking.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes, and wash of course!

Thank you so much! I'm less scared to wash my materials now haha. Thank you thank you!


----------



## new12soap (Jan 12, 2015)

I rinse mine then stick it in the dishwasher.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 12, 2015)

I rinse then wash and dry.  Vinegar will cause an exothermic response and heat everything up really, really, REALLY fast.  So probably not such a good idea.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 12, 2015)

Will any soap stuff that perhaps got on counters or floors damage them. Do I need to use vinegar on areas that got dirty?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 12, 2015)

Sodium hydroxide doesn't leave a residue behind if you use a suitable container. If there happens to be any lye left behind in a crack or pit or something, it reacts pretty quickly with carbon dioxide in the air to form soda ash. Just rinse well and let dry. If the container is greasy, wash it. If rinsing with vinegar after a water rinse makes you feel better, by all means do it, but it's not necessary.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 12, 2015)

Seeing as how lye solutions have traditionally been used a cleanser for many years, I do as DeeAnna does. I just rinse my container with plain water, set it in the drain to dry, and call it done. 


IrishLass


----------



## Jstar (Jan 12, 2015)

Put me on the plain hot water train..and I dont put in dishwasher with detergent..it can leave floaties behind in my lye container..rinsing with just hot water is plenty fine


----------

